# What runs through your mind?



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

When you are sitting down all alone or laying down to sleep at night, what runs through your mind? Do you think about the bills you owe, or when you will cut the grass, etc?
As for me, if I have a job going all I think about is how I can run that piping a better way than the way I mapped it out in my mind that day or the day before. Or how long will this take, or that take? Is that a plumbers mind at work that never shuts down or what? Drives me crazy sometimes:blink:


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

I know the feeling. Maybe it is the glue we're sniffing?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I start singing to myself the Divynals song I touch myself. No for real I wonder if I will actually sleep tonight. Cuz I average 3 hours a night. I usually don't think of work when I'm off.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Normally, I think of what the next day is going to hold. Sometimes its dread if I have a bad job then it consumes my thoughts. However, if I have something important that I want to accomplish it dominates until I have it done. There is the ADD thoughts that invade, like why are there so many ugly people out there? Are there more or is it just me?:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think about what I have eaten that day. Have to stay healthy you know. :laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I usually think about


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Right now I have a hundred things running through my head. From paper work, to ordering material for the week, ways to streamline production and purchasing, remembering to print off my paycheck, and then a really funny fart joke popped in there. Now I'm just going to finish my billing from last week. It's a machine you can't shut off.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> It's a machine you can't shut off.


Like a never ending busy signal....

This month it's been, "i hope the phone rings tomorrow." January it was "how in the hell are we going to get all this done."

It never goes away, does it?

I try to get away but something always pulls me back. 

Vacation? yeah right. I'll take a day every once in a while. Usually spend the day feeling guilty for not working, regardless of whether or not I'm even needed.

I've run this business now for 8 years. I'm not sure I've truly relaxed in those 8 years.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

All day long my mind runs wide open and does not shut down. I require constant stimulation or I go crazy. 

When I go to bed, I focus on one thing that makes me happy until it lulls me to sleep. Next night, I'll take the same thought and take it a step further. It's like a running soap opera. :yes: Most nights I'm fast asleep within 5 minutes of going to bed.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think about how funny it is to watch my dog eat cheese puffs.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Am I the only person that thinks about boobies?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> Am I the only person that thinks about boobies?


I think the OP meant other than the obvious things like boobies, what else do you think about. (.) (.)


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Think how can I make tomorrow better than yesterday.
Or If I have a job I can't get it out of my head and I'll toss and turn all night thinking about it.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW.............I guess I'm not the only one.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope I turn that crap off and don't let it ruin my night


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Nope I turn that crap off and don't let it ruin my night


Yup. I have other interests besides work to occupy my mind. And I read.

Aside from doing some accounting and phone call answering and stuff, once I'm home from work I have no further interest in business until morning. Did that crap all day. I certainly am not interested in being immersed in it all night too.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I usually fall asleep staring at my big giant plasma TV hanging on the wall tilted towards the bed.:yawn::sleep1:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

.................I wonder what DUNBAR will come up with this week? *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

para1 said:


> .................I wonder what DUNBAR will come up with this week? *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


 



You did know I sell a limited edition 12 CD, right? 

I'll be on late night tv on an infomercial someday, selling some gadget that makes you believe that quarter pounders with cheese make you look younger when you're in your 50's.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I usually fall asleep staring at my big giant plasma TV hanging on the wall tilted towards the bed.:yawn::sleep1:


And just what channel do you have it tuned to? No wonder you have so many kids. :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just let my mind go blank which is something my wife tells me I do even when I'm awake :furious:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

para1 said:


> .................I wonder what DUNBAR will come up with this week? *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


 Some more fruit of an inbred mind.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Recently, I have considered my failures in my walk with God.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

oops


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I envy you guys & gals that can forget about plumbing and business when it's bed time. Unfortunately, that's when I think the most about whatever is bothering me. Maybe that's why I'm not a good sleeper. If I have a difficult job ahead of me, I can't get it out of my head. The strange thing is I really think this is a big part of what has made me successful. I care too much about EVERYTHING. If I have 1 customer out of a hundred that's not happy, it bothers me, it shouldn't, but it does.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Guys, let's keep this site as clean as possible. Let's drop the sex talk.

Thanks.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Guys, let's keep this site as clean as possible. Let's drop the sex talk.
> 
> Thanks.


Let's keep the chat clean. Brass nipples, ballcocks and male and female adpaters :laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Last night, before I fell asleep I had an original thought. A thought that may very well have changed the course of history. By morning I totally forgot what it was. Something to do with the 4th law of thermodynamics and pasta.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a switch in my butt. When it hits the mattress, I'm out.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm thinking: OK, Feynman says that light is a particle. You can measure it as a wave, he says, but he insists that it's a particle. Light travels through a vacuum at 186,000 miles per second. 

Why? 

Why can't it just slow down, stay still, orbit other particles? Why does light always have to travel? It can be converted into energy. It can dislodge other particles. But still, it goes in a (relatively) straight line (although it's affected by gravity) as long as it doesn't hit anything. 

Of course, that's easier than trying to understand the whole time reversal thing where it can travel back and forth in time and actually be in several places at once . . .


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Herk said:


> I'm thinking: OK, Feynman says that light is a particle. You can measure it as a wave, he says, but he insists that it's a particle. Light travels through a vacuum at 186,000 miles per second.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


 
What about string theory, alternate universe, worm holes, super nova's, anti matter, gamma ray bursts, dark matter, supermassive black holes, the fact that it's mathematically impossible for some form of life not to exist on other planets, the fact that science has recently figured out how to locate other earth like planets, how our planet is like a grain of sand on the beach relative to the rest of our galaxy, how our galaxy is like a grain of sand on the beach relative to the rest of the universe....... Some of the thoughts that go through my head when not changing flappers.....:blink:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*It amazes me sometimes the thoughts I have*



pauliplumber said:


> What about string theory, alternate universe, worm holes, super nova's, anti matter, gamma ray bursts, dark matter, supermassive black holes, the fact that it's mathematically impossible for some form of life not to exist on other planets, the fact that science has recently figured out how to locate other earth like planets, how our planet is like a grain of sand on the beach relative to the rest of our galaxy, how our galaxy is like a grain of sand on the beach relative to the rest of the universe....... Some of the thoughts that go through my head when not changing flappers.....:blink:


 
you can have some pretty profound thoughts when you have your head in **** all day long.....:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I usually think about alternate universes, parrell dimentions, and quantum realities......

thinking in the tenth dimention, ect....

sometimes I wonder if this is becasue of all the PVC glue....

here is a fellow on U-tube that will blow your mind
if you can follow him.... 

open the glue first and take a deep breath...


http://www.youtube.com/user/10thdim

if you can keep up with this fellow you are doing good....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Last night I was thinking....



> I would like to discuss whether time itself has a beginning, and whether it will have an end. All the evidence seems to indicate, that the universe has not existed forever, but that it had a beginning, about 15 billion years ago. This is probably the most remarkable discovery of modern cosmology. Yet it is now taken for granted. We are not yet certain whether the universe will have an end. I was asked not to mention the possible re-collapse of the universe, because it might affect the stock market. However, I can re-assure anyone who is nervous about their investments that it is a bit early to sell: even if the universe does come to an end, it won't be for at least twenty billion years. By that time, maybe the GATT trade agreement will have come into effect.
> 
> The time scale of the universe is very long compared to that for human life. It was therefore not surprising that until recently, the universe was thought to be essentially static, and unchanging in time. On the other hand, it must have been obvious, that society is evolving in culture and technology. This indicates that the present phase of human history can not have been going for more than a few thousand years. Otherwise, we would be more advanced than we are. It was therefore natural to believe that the human race, and maybe the whole universe, had a beginning in the fairly recent past. However, many people were unhappy with the idea that the universe had a beginning, because it seemed to imply the existence of a supernatural being who created the universe. They preferred to believe that the universe, and the human race, had existed forever. Their explanation for human progress was that there had been periodic floods, or other natural disasters, which repeatedly set back the human race to a primitive state.
> 
> ...


 :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Oaty ...extra heavy ???*



Redwood said:


> Last night I was thinking....
> 
> :laughing:


Redwood,

I try to stick with the *Oaty light duty PVC* glue...

you are obviousley huffing the* Extra heavy*....:laughing:


http://www.youtube.com/user/10thdim


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Redwood, I'm so not sleeping tonite :furious::laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I think about how much easier life is since futz told us about the "home" key.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Miguel said:


> I think about how much easier life is since futz told us about the "home" key.


You didn't like the Steven Hawking lecture? :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> You didn't like the Steven Hawking lecture? :laughing:




Believe.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Pauliplumber said:


> What about string theory, alternate universe, worm holes, super nova's, anti matter, gamma ray bursts, dark matter, supermassive black holes, the fact that it's mathematically impossible for some form of life not to exist on other planets, the fact that science has recently figured out how to locate other earth like planets, how our planet is like a grain of sand on the beach relative to the rest of our galaxy, how our galaxy is like a grain of sand on the beach relative to the rest of the universe....... Some of the thoughts that go through my head when not changing flappers.....


Oh, sure, I've thought about all that. But it still doesn't explain why particles all seem to like to move quickly from one place to another until they hit something.

Much of the alleged alternate universe theory is attractive but hypothetical. Supermassive black holes (what a horrible name!) may exist at the core of galaxies, and that's certainly unsettling.

Penrose and Hawking decided decades ago that the universe never was a singularity, and there is no evidence that the universe had a beginning, except in its current incarnation. 

There is a binary star that may go nova, and if it did, we're staring right down the barrel of our own extinction. Nothing much we can do about that.

Here's an interesting exercise: go to a football field. Set an orange in the center. Now, take a grain of sand and walk about a third of the way to the end of the field and drop it. That's us, and the orange is our sun. The size of the field represents the proportional size of our solar system.

Hundreds of billions of stars in hundreds of billions of galaxies, and those are just the ones we know about. 

But why do those damned particles keep speeding along?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I think about will the phone ring in the morning. How am I going to pay this or that bill. Did I look my storage unit. How long is the truck going to keep running. If I had a tuff job that day. Did I do a good job? Are they going to call me back with future work? 

On the weekends it is a different story:thumbup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Its great to see some other astronomers and physics thinkers here. I thought I was the only science nerd.
My dad had a telescope as a kid and he gave me all his astronomy books. Awesome Universe we live in. AWESOME.


----------

